
Lastpass Is Replacing the Native Mac App with a Web App - some1else
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/21113505/lastpass-native-mac-app-store-replacement-web-safari-extension-update
======
beisner
Title is misleading, it’s still a desktop app but will probably use electron
(so “technically” a web app, I suppose) but title implies a fundamental change
in functionality/usability on Mac which is not happening.

~~~
gumby
According to the article the loss of system functions like hot keys. Electron
apps don't feel like "real" apps on the Mac (I most frequently use the Slack
desktop app and continually stumble on its un-macness).

------
josephd79
just switch to bitwarden.

~~~
foxyv
I recently did and it's the best thing ever. LastPass for some reason slows
down my Chrome to a crawl.

~~~
OtterGauze
Same here, it's nice having the luxury of being able to view it's source code.
LastPass is clunky and always threw errors for me. Hell, even deleting my
account threw an error, but it still deleted my account, but I didn't get any
"Your account has been deleted dialog" or get logged out like you might
expect, I was stuck in a phantom session where I was still able to add entries
for some reason. That'd not how you get me to trust your service.

